# Contract content



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

I have tried to search but had no luck!
What I am looking for is kind of a list of things that should be included in a plow/salt contract? I had a lawyer draw up mine and some of the things that I have read in the forums, I don't have, mine is pretty basic and straight forward, I have looked at the contracts on snowplowing-contractors.com and by the sounds of it everyone must have a 2 or 3 page contract, if anyone has a contract that pretty well covers all the angles that should be covered could you email me a blank or make a list of the important things that should be on there? My email is [email protected] Or if everyone could just give their .02 cents I could just write them down. I know there is alot of different things but the way mine are compared to some of the things I have read on here, I am wide open! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! 
Joe


----------



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

been thru almost every post on the site been sitting here for 6 hours and found bits and pieces but not really what I am looking for! 
 

just to clarify what I am looking for:

all the legal clauses that should be on a contract for plowing and salting!

one other question I know if you are a snow removal co. you remove the snow from the property, and snow plowing is just that,
What are you if you say that you do (snow and ice control)???
any help would be greatly appreciated, trying to get a jump start on next years contracts.
Thanks in advance 
Joe


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Let me be the first to say it.......go to sima.com and join and get all the contracts that you need. Other benefits to...just couldn't find out what they were on the website. Maybe a trial membership?????


----------



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

J Henderson,
Thanks for the advice, I do plan on joining when the funds are there, but at the present time, not in the budget! 
Joe


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Hmmm...... 

you spent money on a lawyer who wrote you a contract that you're not really sure of - but joining SIMA for a couple hundred and getting access to almost a dozen contracts already done up by other professionals isn't in the budget.....

You might want to rethink your strategy abit....


----------



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

John, when I had the contracts made up it was in the begining of summer when I changed the name of the company to an LLC, (because I started the lawn care end also,) and never really had a problem with the contracts but after finding this site and reading the forums, I don't want to take any chances. Wish I would of found this site before I had the lawyer make them up. I am only a two truck with a sub operation, about 10 commercial and 9 residential accounts, not alot compared to the rest on here (but not complaining) twice as many as last year and growing. I am learning and growing thats all I can hope for at this time!
Since I have joined this site and snowplowing-contractors I have learned alot and changed my ways of thinking thats why I am asking for help from my fellow plowers so I can grow this business, (for my sons to have,) the right way, and not look like a fly-by-nighter.
Joe


----------

